# Killington grand Resort Hotel



## ccwu (Nov 6, 2011)

Any one has knowledge of owning Killington Grand summit resort?  It is a quarter ownership that you own 13 weeks (1/4) of the year. You rotate the week with other owner's of the same unit. I am thinking to get one since we love skiing. The price is the lowest that I see it. I know the current maintenance fee plus tax for a one bedroom is about 558 a month (basically you get a week or so per month.). What I am worry is the big flood in Vermont.  I know all the guests during the flood time was evacuated to another hotel. The Grand is right by the mountain and it is ski in ski out resort. The water from the mountain all goes to downhill due to gravity. I do not know if the fee will be higher next year and for how much.   I own a few ski resorts intervals in the west and it is costly to go to the west from NY (rental of car, fly, lift ticket, etc)  We went to Killington and stay in hotel in the access Road. The Grand charges around $400 a day, and we do not want to pay it. 

Any information and suggestion is appreciated.


----------



## x3 skier (Jul 14, 2012)

Love my Grand Studio unit in Steamboat Springs but no clue about the one in the East. I cover all my expenses since I put all my weeks in the rental pool.

According the Hotel Manager, studios are the most populat rental recent seasons and he wishes he had more. He attributes it to the economy and I would guess the same effect is true in the East.

Cheers


----------



## Maple_Leaf (Jul 16, 2012)

*Stowe*

There is currently a 1/4 fractional on Ebay at the Village Green in Stowe, VT.


----------



## ccwu (Jul 26, 2012)

Update:
  We bought a one bedroom corner unit.  We loved it.  The service is great.  The maintenance fee for one bedroom is about $258 per month.  They charge a cleaning fee- fist day is $55 and subsquent day is $20 (it is $175 a week).  Total cleaning and MF is $433.  Not bad comparing with most of the othe timeshare.  I gave the owner's service the dates that I would come to Killington.  They rent out the days that I would not use it.  I get 50% of the rent.  It is still much higher than I could ever rent by myself.  They just upgrade all furniture shortly after I purchased it.

  I love the pool and walk over the bridge to the lift.  It is ski in and ski out if there is enough snow on the bridge.  Killington had the worst year in 2011-2012 seasons.  The owner has a bonus night program if you want to come other than the week you own.  If there is availability, you can book by jut paying the cleaning fee.  Usually there is never availability during the weekend.  There is plenty during the week days.  We also get 20% discount for the food sold in any Killington lodge and discount in the sporting store and half price of the Express card.
  We love it.  We love our unit.  We can just go down to the locker (we have assigned locker and we can store our skis and stuffs there.) and change room.


----------



## Andrey (Apr 11, 2017)

ccwu said:


> Update:
> We bought a one bedroom corner unit.  We loved it.  The service is great.  The maintenance fee for one bedroom is about $258 per month.  They charge a cleaning fee- fist day is $55 and subsquent day is $20 (it is $175 a week).  Total cleaning and MF is $433.  Not bad comparing with most of the othe timeshare.  I gave the owner's service the dates that I would come to Killington.  They rent out the days that I would not use it.  I get 50% of the rent.  It is still much higher than I could ever rent by myself.  They just upgrade all furniture shortly after I purchased it.
> 
> I love the pool and walk over the bridge to the lift.  It is ski in and ski out if there is enough snow on the bridge.  Killington had the worst year in 2011-2012 seasons.  The owner has a bonus night program if you want to come other than the week you own.  If there is availability, you can book by jut paying the cleaning fee.  Usually there is never availability during the weekend.  There is plenty during the week days.  We also get 20% discount for the food sold in any Killington lodge and discount in the sporting store and half price of the Express card.
> We love it.  We love our unit.  We can just go down to the locker (we have assigned locker and we can store our skis and stuffs there.) and change room.


Hi,
I'm wondering if you still own the unit in Killington.  If so, does it rent out consistently enough to pay the fees or even better, are you able to make any sort of profit with the rental?

Andrey


----------



## ccwu (May 3, 2017)

Andrey said:


> Hi,
> I'm wondering if you still own the unit in Killington.  If so, does it rent out consistently enough to pay the fees or even better, are you able to make any sort of profit with the rental?
> 
> Andrey


It is not able to make profit.   Well, the year 2016-2017 had been very busy due to lots of snows.  We have been using it.  We skied about 40 days the 2016-2017 season.  2016 MF Rental income-MF is $57.  We just stay there and paid the cleaning charges.  Not bad.  We actually bought another unit.


----------



## JoyC (Sep 25, 2018)

Hi CCWU, we are also looking into buying a unit at Killington Grand, after we stayed there as RCI exchange for  the last two years during the ski season - loved it.   I have two questions:  1) how is the owner bonus night program works; 2) as a owner, can you use the health center anytime of the year? we loved the pool/exercise facility.

thanks


----------

